# Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen! PC kaputt?



## xXFreshCoastXx (6. Februar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen! PC kaputt?*

Hallo Community,

letzte Woche wollte ich das Wasser aus meiner Wasserkühlung austauschen. dabei handelt es sich um das Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Wasser. Nun zu meinem Problem als ich einen Schlauch abgemacht habe um dort reinzupusten, das am anderem Schlauch das Wasser hinaus fliest, habe ich vergessen an der Pumpe die auf der CPU ist ( Alphacool Eisblock ) die Kappe, für den Einlass des Wassers zu schließen. Dort ist mir darauf das ganze Wasser über das Board in die PCI Slots, auf die Batterie und sogar ein bisschen ins Netzteil gelaufen. Daraufhin habe ich die Batterie entfernt und alles mit Wattestäpchen abgetupft nun ist nirgends mehr das Wasser zusehen ich habe den PC auch nicht mehr an gemacht, sondern ihn die letzte Woche nur rumstehen lassen. Ist der PC jetzt kaputt oder ist es egal, da es ja nicht leitendes Wasser ist, habe nur jetzt ziemlich Angst das Ding anzuschalten, das alles in Funken aufgeht

1. PC war natürlich aus.
2. PC wurde auch nicht mehr angeschalten.
3. Wasser wurde vom Mainboard entfernt.
4. Es war ungefähr 300ml, was über das Board gelaufen ist (wenn dies hilft ).
5. Ich habe auch noch über die Komponenten Klopapier gemacht nur ist das Total durchgeweicht.

Was mache ich jetzt? 

Bitte um Antwort und Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## SpatteL (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Wasserschaden - na und? 

Ich hätte die AIO komplett ausgebaut und das Wasser über' Waschbecken/Wanne/Dusche entleert.

MfG


----------



## Faxe007 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Du solltest alle Rückstände entfernen - d.h. das Bord mit Isopropanol (99.9 %) spülen. Danach hast du sehr gute Chancen dass alles wieder funktioniert


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Hallo FreshCoast,

erst einmal: Entwarnung, dein PC ist, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, nicht kaputt. Mir ist auch mal so ne Suppe über Netzteil, GraKa und Mainboard gelaufen und da ist nix passiert.

Was ich damals gemacht hab: Mit destilliertem (wichtig!!!) Wasser die GraKa und das Mainboard "geduscht", also abgespült. Dazu vorher alle Kühlkörper und Steckkarten sowie den Prozessor entfernt. Nachdem nirgendwo mehr farbiges Wasser heraus gekommen ist, hab ich alles mit Küchenpapier abgetupft und den Rest für 3 Tage trocknen lassen. Wenn du so einen Heizlüfter hast, lehne das Mainboard im Bad an eine Wand, sodass es nicht umfallen kann, und lass den Heizlüfter aus einiger Entfernung drauf blasen. Zur Not tut's auch ein Ventilator.

Wenn alles trocken ist, wieder zusammenbauen und erst einmal deine WaKü befüllen (vorsichtig ), anschließend einschalten. Im Normalfall ist da nix zu befürchten.

Was das nichtleitende Wasser angeht: Klar, solange es in der Flasche ist, leitet es nicht. Es ionisiert sich jedoch durch die Reibung am Schlauch, Pumpenrad und Kupfer, sobald es im Kreislauf ist, und wird allmählich wieder leitend. Und sobald es auf dem Mainboard trocknet und sich Staubpartikel darauf ablagern, die dann kleben bleiben, kann es auch wieder leiten. Meistens nur Kriechströme, aber dennoch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Daher am Besten immer mit destilliertem Wasser abspülen. Dabei kann eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Falss du einen Kompressor/ Druckluft hast, würde ich nach dem Duschen alles mit Druckluft trockenpusten und dann noch paar Tage bzw paar Stunden im Ofen(60°C) trocknen lassen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Mit nem Kompressor wär ich vorsichtig, soll Leute geben, die sich damit schon die Elkos und Quarze vom Mainboard gepustet haben. Da empfehle ich mindestens 50 cm Abstand zw. Pistole und Mamabrett


----------



## Goitonthefloor (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

also ich hab damals meine 9800 SE im Backofen bei 50 °C Umluft  "gebacken" weil mein AGB sich darauf entleert hat. War auch nötig abtupfen etc hatte nichts gebracht, extreme Bildfehler waren die Folge. Nach dem Backen (selbstredend ohne Kühler) war wieder alles i.O. , ich denke es war etwas Wasser unter den Rams  oder ähnlichem.


----------



## hallolo2_ (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *



Goitonthefloor schrieb:


> also ich hab damals meine 9800 SE im Backofen bei 50 °C Umluft  "gebacken" weil mein AGB sich darauf entleert hat. War auch nötig abtupfen etc hatte nichts gebracht, extreme Bildfehler waren die Folge. Nach dem Backen (selbstredend ohne Kühler) war wieder alles i.O. , ich denke es war etwas Wasser unter den Rams  oder ähnlichem.


Hast du eine nasse GraKa in Betrieb genommen?


----------



## the_leon (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Also, ich würde alles mit Hochprozentigem Isopropanol baden und erstmal trocknen lassen!


----------



## Goitonthefloor (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Hast du eine nasse GraKa in Betrieb genommen?



Ich hatte sie abgetrocknet und mit nem Fön vorsichtig versucht zu trocknen. nach einbau und wieder einschalten kamen halt schon im Bios bunte Pixelstreifen. Dann nochmals ausgebaut und erkannt bzw gefühlt das am Rand der Vrams noch Flüssigkeit ist.
Also ab in den Ofen und nach ner halben stunde backen und ner halben stunde abkühlen war sie wieder fit


----------



## Drayygo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Joar..bei meinem Unfall mit der Eisberg ist mir auch einiges über die GPU und das Mainboard gelaufen.
Habs ne Weile trocknen lassen, immer wieder mit Wattestäbchen und einen Fön nachgeholfen und eine Woche später lief es wieder wie geschmiert


----------



## hallolo2_ (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Hab schon gedacht


----------



## Goitonthefloor (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Das ganze ist auch locker 11 Jahre her, aber sowas brennt sich ins Gedächtnis


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

ist mir auch schon an nem svhlauch passiert.... hab im ausgeschlateten zustand (mit abgezogenen stecker) an der walü gearbeitet und so nen metalknof an der seite des ärmels (verstellbare gröse der öfnung) war etwas scharfkantik und hat mir den schlauch von cpu zum radi aufgeschlitzt und da war noch bissl restwasser dein ( was mit der zeit ausm radi kam)
erggebmis negzteil nass....
ich habs 30min bei 40°C in den backofen getan (alle 5 min position gewechselt so das das wasser das sich iwo versteckt herausfliesn und die stelle trocknen kann)... und  anschliesend 2 tage frischluftgetrocknet... dabei alle 6h (hatte zum glück urlaub xD) position getauscht...
das netzteil läuft heute noch einwandfrei im zweitpc... und das is schon ne zeitlang her

also im regelfall dürfte die hardware kein schaden nehmen... auser im gemisch sind chemikalien enthalten die lötstelen, silizium, pcb oder kontakte/ leiter bahnen angreifen... und selbst da dürfte wenn es ordentlich getrocknet und nur kurzen kontakt hatte keine grosen schäden geben....
wichtig ist halt wirklich das alles ordentlich trocknen muss....

ich verstehe das so das dus aufgewischt und dann hast stehen lassn... dann kann es sich (wenn die position nicht geändert wird) an dchwer zugänglichen stellen noch immer wasser sammeln... ich wprde den pc in verschiedenen positionen (z.b. überkopf) im wechsel noch 1 2tage stehen lassn damit wirklich alles trocken ist... alle betroffenen teile kannst du auch in den ofen bei 30-40°C tun, die nehmen keinen schaden da ja teilweise die betriebstemps weit höher sind, und sie somit trocknen...das beschleunigt den vorgang natürlich


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Egal was du tust: Solange du nicht mit destilliertem Wasser abspülst, ist immer noch Kühlflüssigkeit unter den Silizium-Chips und anderen elektronischen Bauteilen und in den Steckplätzen von DDR3/4, CPU-Sockel und PCIe. Das muss raus gespült werden, da bringt auch kein ständiges Wechseln der Lage des Mainboards was, auch wenn der Ansatz gut ist


----------



## chaotium (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Ich hab gestern mein AGB getauscht. Ich hab auch nich aufgepasst und etwas wasser lief vom radiator nach unten auf den anderen Radiator. Das wasser traf auf diverse Kabel, Lüfter. Abgetrocknet und eingeschaltet. Kein Peng, Bäng oder so XD


----------



## SpatteL (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Naja, Kabel und Lüfter sind schon etwas anderes als GraKa, MB oder NT. 

MfG


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

naja am lüfter und kabel sind in dewr regel auch keine offenen freien bauteile/ lötstelklen/kontaktflächen... was soll da peng bäng machen oder kurzschliesen?


----------



## chaotium (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Die Stecker sind ja nicht Wasserdicht...

Und mir ist am ersten PC beim CPU Kühler Tausch die Suppe auf beide Grakas, ein teil auf Mainbord gelaufen. Trocken lassen und gut ist.


----------



## Faxe007 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Leute spült nicht mit destilliertem Wasser: erstens ist es korrosiv, zweitens kommt es nicht gut unter die kleinen Chips runter, unter denen staut sich dann das Dreckwasser (was leitende Rückstände hinterlässt). Wenns dann trotzdem noch läuft: Glück gehabt. 
Isopropanol ist die Wunderwaffe: Greift keine Metalle an und setzt sich mit der geringen Oberflächenspannung unter jeden Chip und zwischen kleine Kontakte und verdrängt dort das Wasser. Anschließend trocknet das Isopropanol sehr schnell (und die Dämpfe sind auch noch benebelnd ). Nur aufpassen dass man keine Wärmeleitpaste damit abspült und überall verteilt.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Antworten also ich werde es jetzt mal mit diesem Isopropanol versuchen und es danach neben die Heizung stellen werde euch informieren wenn ich fertig bin und es wieder funktioniert


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Alles funktioniert wieder nun habe ich aber ein anderes Problem ich habe einen Intel Core i5 4690k übertaktet auf 4,4 GHz 1.25v meine CPU wird aber beim Spielen oder in Prime 95 sehr heiß bis zu 95 Grad idl 37 grad obwohl ich eine Wasserkühlung habe
1. Alphacool Eisberg Single Pumpe 
2. 2 Ausgleichsbehälter 
3. 1.2 Liter kühlflüssigkeit
4. 240 mm Radiator 
5. Alphacool Silver Grease Wärmeleitpaste für 50 Cent 

Wie man schon auf den erste  Blick sieht ist die wärmeleitpaste sehr billig kann es sein das es an ihr liegt? 

Die Pumpe pumpt ohne Probleme 120 Liter die Stunde.

An was kann das liegen das ich so hohe Temps habe ist es wirklich die Wärmeleitpaste was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann in Tests war sie nämlich höchstens 10 Grad heißer, als andere Wärmeleitpasten 

Noch dazu ein Schlauch ist etwas abgeknickt aber fast garnicht nur ganz minimal was also ja auch nichts ausmachen darf.

Bitte um Antwort und Hilfe


----------



## Offset (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Was für Lüfter sind auf dem Radiator? Woher weißt du wie viel Durchfluss die Pumpe schafft, hast du einen Durchflusssensor? Der Knick kann schon einiges ausmachen.

Normal solltest du aber zuerst nochmal überprüfen ob alles richtig montiert ist, ggf. nochmals neu montieren.


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Hm...
WLP kann viel ausmachen.
Hier mal mein 4690K 4,3ghz mit 1,2 vcore



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *

Also ich habe im Internet geschaut und da steht das die pumpe bei 12v 120l die Stunde schafft als Lüfter habe ich gute und teurere von Coolermaster die sind auch neu und bei Aquatuning gekauft. Das kann doch alles nicht sein ich habe locker 200€ für die wasserkühlung ausgegeben und was hab ich davon schlechtere Temps wie bei einem Boxed Kühler


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen! PC kaputt?*

Ich behaupte mal, dassd du an der WLP gespart hast 
ansonsten zerlegen nochmal bauen und sonst zurückschicken. (ist sehr doof jetzt noch die Eisberg zu kaufen wenn nächste Woche der Nachfolger kommt)


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: !!Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen!!HILFE!! PC kaputt? *



the_leon schrieb:


> Hm...
> WLP kann viel ausmachen.
> Hier mal mein 4690K 4,3ghz mit 1,2 vcore
> 
> ...



öhm lm nehme ich mal an das das liquid metal ist... und wenn du mit flüssigmetal schlechtere tempsn hast liegt das problem definitiv bei dir... habe dutzende prozesoren geköpft und lm auf und unterm hs verwendet und es gab IMMER besere temps als mit gelid oder kyronaut...


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen! PC kaputt?*

ne, das war wirklich ne Montagsmischung  (ich hab die 10 mal getestet und immer ********)
Aber ich werd morgen die neue Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut gegen Kryonaut udn Master Gel Maker testen, auf der 390. 
Dann werden wirds sehen


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen! PC kaputt?*

also ich habe liquid ultra aufm prozessor gegen conductonaut getauscvht und nochmal 2-4°C pro kern rausgeholt... hab auch beides 3mal gestet (also spiele betriebtemps, bei prime wäre die abweichung garantiert größer)...
aber wir weichen vom thema ab


----------

